# Peenemunde & Auschwitz-Birkenau 2012



## lucy2

Next year 2012, we intend to travel Hull to Rotterdam then on to Peenemunde ( site of the V2 rocket testing WW2) then on to via Berlin to Auschwitz-Birkenau ( no explanation needed to what when on there in WW2), then returning to Colditz castle and back to Rotterdam over a 4 week period in August & september.

Have any other members done this trip before we need more info re campsites in Peenemunde & Auschwitz in particular please.

We like to use Camping Cheques & ASCI discount sites.

We have been to Berlin & Colditz castle before so sites are sorted there.


----------



## SaddleTramp

<< Here >> for campsite at Auschwitz highly recommended apart from there you will get a site easy at the other locations, Strongly advise you to get a guide at Auschwitz they will take you to places you would never find.


----------



## peejay

Hi,

We did a bit of this area on out way up to Denmark this year.

Peenemunde is interesting although we only went into the visitors centre and didn't do the full tour, you can see the V2 rockets from the perimeter fence. Theres also a Russian sub you can have a look around.
We stayed at 2 stellplatz in the area, closest one was at Lutow..

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=11174

..and another just south of Usedom...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=11172

sorrry, can't help with campsites.

its also worth travelling up to the Polish border at Swinoujscie, you can park next to the border on the German side and walk into Poland where there are loads of market stalls lining the road selling cheap stuff.

Pete


----------



## peejay

I've just had another thought as you do :wink:

Being as you're all the way up there and presumably into WW2 stuff then its worth a trip up to Rugen Island and visiting the massive derelict 4km long eyesore of a structure built by the Nazis for convalescing soldiers near Prora. It hasn't been used since it was built apart from one of the blocks recently converted to a youth hostel, a very spooky place..

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prora

Pete


----------



## hogan

Have a read of my blog


----------



## lucy2

hogan said:


> Have a read of my blog


can you post a link to your blog please


----------



## hogan

lucy2 said:


> hogan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have a read of my blog
> 
> 
> 
> can you post a link to your blog please
Click to expand...

Just click on the blog icon at the bottom of this post


----------



## nicholsong

[Edit] This post was written before I realised it was posted under 'Germany Touring'. I do not know how to re-post it to Poland Touring, where it should belong.

I have read several posts about people who want to visit Auschwitz.

I believe I have a good understanding about the horrors that were enacted there.

We live about 20km from there.

My girlfriend, a Polish teacher, was required each year, as part of her job, to take her pupils there.

When I first moved here she asked if I wanted to go to 
Auschwitz. My answer was a firm 'No!'

Neither of us want to go near the place.

Geoff


----------



## Zozzer

SaddleTramp said:


> << Here >> for campsite at Auschwitz highly recommended apart from there you will get a site easy at the other locations, Strongly advise you to get a guide at Auschwitz they will take you to places you would never find.


I totally agree Saddle Tramp, the Dialogue Centre is superb place to stay.

If you intend visiting Krakow whilst your within an hour of the city, I can highly recommend....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=10519

http://www.clepardia.com.pl/index.php?s=campsite&lang=EN


----------



## lucy2

We have now changed our planned trip / direction of travel.

Diver to calls

Dusseldorf Motorhome Show

Mane Dam ( WWW2 dambusters)

Colditz Castle

Auschwitz camp 

Zagan ( Site of the real Great Escape WW2)

Peenmunde ( WW2 V2 site)

Rugen Island ( Site of Hitlers great hotel about 2 kms long I think)

Hamburg or nearby

Arnheim

Europorte back to Hull

Approx 2100 miles ish

all this over a 4 week period


----------



## Addie

If you are going to Auschwitz I would seriously consider going to Krakow. Not only is it an beautiful city (rivals the capital in my opinion) but there is the recently opened Schindler's Museum in his factory which is supposed to be an excellent modern museum but was sadly closed when we visited.

We stayed with 20 other motorhomes at the carpark for Auschwitz (£5/24hrs) - the one on the opposite side to the site is cheaper.

A couple of extracts from our blog:
http://www.europebycamper.com/2011/08/auschwitz.html

http://www.europebycamper.com/2011/08/krakow-wieliczka-salt-mine.html


----------



## peejay

lucy2 said:


> We have now changed our planned trip / direction of travel.
> 
> Diver to calls
> 
> Dusseldorf Motorhome Show
> 
> Mane Dam ( WWW2 dambusters)
> 
> Colditz Castle
> 
> Auschwitz camp
> 
> Zagan ( Site of the real Great Escape WW2)
> 
> Peenmunde ( WW2 V2 site)
> 
> Rugen Island ( Site of Hitlers great hotel about 2 kms long I think)
> 
> Hamburg or nearby
> 
> Arnheim
> 
> Europorte back to Hull
> 
> Approx 2100 miles ish
> 
> all this over a 4 week period


Excellent idea to add the Mohnedam into your schedule. 
I can also recommend a visit to one of the lesser known of the Dams at nearby Edersee. 
Theres a great little stelplatze at >Hemfurth-Edersee< at the base of the Ederdam.

..and for the Mohnedam there is a good overnight stop at >Mohnesee-Korbecke<

Pete


----------



## lucy2

*caravan salon dusseldorf 2012*

As said before we are visiting this show, staying on site, has anybody been before . I have been on the www site to get prices for entry, have also joined the caravan salon club ( free) to get discount entry tickets. No prices are quoted for camping on site, any ideas please fellow members???? and any what to do's & what not to do's

many thanks

chris


----------



## charlieivan

hogan said:


> Have a read of my blog


Having had a quick look at your blog, did you know you were only a couple of miles away from the village of Ors, the next village across the road and along the canal. This is where the poet Wilfred Owen is buried having being killed during one of the last actions of WW1. There are military graves in the Ors cemetry and his grave is there. We were there a few years ago on this same aire and cycled along the canal. There is a plaque at the bridge over the canal at Ors giving all the details of the action.


----------



## PeterandLinda

Hi

Understandably, most people have posted about Auschwitz, not an easy place to go to, but you should. The site at Peenemunde is completely different but the museum, in the wartime power station is fascinating, not least because it is entirely up front about slave labour and so on - though its claim to be the 'birthplace of space travel' is pushing it a bit.

From memory (it is a few years ago since we were there) you can stay overnight on the car park outside the place, but if not there are loads of Stelleplatze nearby, usually next to small harbours, and a good few campsites.

P&L


----------



## SaddleTramp

I have visited all the sites you intend visiting and can highly recommend them all, BUT as far as I was concerned the most awe inspiring and chilling was Birkenau where when walking around keep a look out where you are walking, we found near the gas chambers part of a jawbone and later whilst walking through the ruins we found a silver thimble near the "Canada" houses, Naturally we handed the jawbone over (there was only 1 1/2 teeth showing) and the rest was buried, we uncovered it, and we placed the thimble on the top of a glass case which is there for just that reason.
There is an awful lot to see there.


----------



## Zozzer

SaddleTramp said:


> I have visited all the sites you intend visiting and can highly recommend them all, BUT as far as I was concerned the most awe inspiring and chilling was Birkenau where when walking around keep a look out where you are walking, we found near the gas chambers part of a jawbone and later whilst walking through the ruins we found a silver thimble near the "Canada" houses, Naturally we handed the jawbone over (there was only 1 1/2 teeth showing) and the rest was buried, we uncovered it, and we placed the thimble on the top of a glass case which is there for just that reason.
> There is an awful lot to see there.


One thing is for sure, once you have visited Birkenau, you never forget it, and you certainly have a different outlook on life.
I've visited a number of camps, Dachau, Bergen Belsen, Sachsenhausen and Mauthausen, but none of them prepare you for the shear scale of the Auschwitz Killing Machine.


----------



## DianneT

We have been to a lot of theses places to see infoon them go to my website www.joysoeuopeancaravanning.co.uk leaving the r out of Europe and look through the 8 trips we have made in detail.

Hope you can get some tips from it. Cheers.


----------



## Zozzer

Dead link think you mean.....

www.joysofeuopeancaravanning.co.uk


----------



## DianneT

Thanks 

Thanks Zozzer I left the f out in my hurry.

Dianne

















Sozzer


----------

